# Finished My Upgrades to our living room/home theater



## ever43 (Aug 26, 2014)

At our current home, life forces me to use our living room as a living space and our home theater. My wife is pretty cool about letting me get what I want (within reason) and rarely vetoes anything based on looks. The only heartburn this set up caused was covering putting stuff in front of the fireplace. Luckily, we live in Alabama, so it's only cold enough a total of a week or two a year to use it. We are moving next summer to a bigger house and a dedicated HT room is on our wish list. When I wen the current route, I wanted to make it two channel focused and able to perform well for HT instead of the reverse. For now, here are pics of the living room. Equipment:

Preamp: McIntosh C2500
Processor: McIntosh MX136
Blu-Ray: Oppo 103D
Left Front Amp: McIntosh MC352
Right Front Amp: McIntosh MC352
Center and Surround Amp: McIntosh MC7205
Fronts: B&W N802's
Center: B&W HTM1
Rears: B&W SCMS
Sub: SVS SB13 Ultra
TV: Panasonic TC-P60ST50


----------



## ever43 (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure why the images aren't showing. They show up on the preview and on the edit function.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Pictures are showing up fine now. That's a beautiful system. I really like the way the amp platforms match the speakers (as well as the eqipment rack). Are they a custom job? I can see why the wife doesn't complain much!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a nice setup. Question.. When you turn the lights off, does all the equipment light show up? Can you dim the equipment light or they stay on all the time? I am sure you will enjoy this setup for a long time.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I wondered about that also..It's a very nice setup but if those lights are on all the time, I would find that very annoying..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

It's just mood lighting, I'm sure you can get use to it. Nice setup and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ever43 (Aug 26, 2014)

tripplej said:


> That is a nice setup. Question.. When you turn the lights off, does all the equipment light show up? Can you dim the equipment light or they stay on all the time? I am sure you will enjoy this setup for a long time.


Ha. Yes, you can turn off the lights on all the McIntosh gear. I probably use the system for 2 channel audio about 60% of the time and watching recorded TV or live sports 30%. The 10% I watch movies and turn off all the light in the house, I turn off the lights on the equipment too. Part of the fun listening to music is watching those meters dance though!


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Awesome setup...must sound fantastic!


----------



## Lulimet (Apr 4, 2014)

That rack looks beautiful with all that Macintosh gear. Good choice of speakers too.
One thing you need is a much larger screen 
Awesome system :T


----------

